# Nemeroth as a tabletop HQ



## Champion of Nemeroth (May 26, 2012)

We all had to love Nemeroth and his amazing warband...well, maybe not all of us 

*Shake fist at space marine fans* 

As forgiving as I am for Nemeroth's pathetic death and the fact he is not a real model I scream like a little girl.

Why is Nemeroth not a model on tabletop?! 

Should be simple to make, forge the armor using normal chaos lord tools. Snag some green stuff to forge a head and you should be done. I am still constructing a codex and will let you guys know about it when it is done, so far I consider limiting the ability to freeze people with the warp; perhaps for single units only in the cost of being unable to attack, makes it ideal for pinning down HQ units. I won't focus on a demon form, as easy as it may be. For the time being i'll stick to the cooler humanoid form.

My small battleforce of chaos have been converted to nurgle worshippers 'Chosen of Nemeroth'. I've done a pretty good job of them, i'll probably slap on a bit of mixed boltgun metal to make them look more battle-hardened.

My question is:
Do you guys think Nemeroth and his warband can be brought into WH40K tabletop? And what would you have for Nemeroth as your leader in the codex?


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

He's not a probably candidate for any codex entry as he has no significance in the heretical Fluff. And the fact that the game Space Marine came out way after the release of 5th edition CSM, is why he's not a tabletop model. Personally I wouldn't even want to see him as a model, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Champion of Nemeroth (May 26, 2012)

Players can create models and codex, so long as opponents agree to the term. The chances are if you make it fair they would say yes. Nemeroth plays as the main boss in a rather popular game. Games workshop would listen to us if enough people said we wanted a Nemeroth for tabletop. Fact, not theory.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Make a Nemeroth model, take him as a chaos lord with x wargear.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

who is Nemeroth? and why should i care about him/her/it?


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

He's the main antagonist in the THQ game Space Marine. I will say the game is pretty fun, I own it. But Nemeroth is essentially this lord (or even sorcerer) of chaos who seemingly has no preference of a god, and eventually elevates himself to a Daemon Prince. There yah go.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i dont know much about csm (so forgive my stupid question(if it is one)) the csm in the game, are they night lords?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

there simply isn't a model because he isn't important enough.

he lead the destruction of a few worlds before getting popped in the face by a blue marine, not terribly impressive when compared to other chaos marines of note.


I wouldn't bother writing a codex for him, the CSM codex is more than adequate to represent him, just convert up your own model.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> i dont know much about csm (so forgive my stupid question(if it is one)) the csm in the game, are they night lords?


Nahh, they're called 'The Chosen Of Nemeroth'

The only way to be a night lord on that game is to get the army painter out.

Which I've done :wink:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Pretty sure Night Lords are in the Warband colours section (Not the DLC ones).


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

There isn't a pre-load in the army painter for a few of the 1st founders - but they do have the shoulder badges. Some blue and gold later and I was off


----------

